# tattoo talk



## naturalman91 (Dec 10, 2014)

so i thought it would be fun for any of us tortoise folk who are also tattooed folk to share some pictures of our ink along with maybe a back story or meaning of the tattoo and possible future tattoo's idea's as of design or how many you want

i'll start i have 2 one on my right forearm and one on my right shoulder 

heres the forearm i'll dig up the shoulder pictures later looking forward to see if anyone here shares my love of tattoos


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 10, 2014)

my tattoo, i got it when i was bored in class!


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 10, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my tattoo, i got it when i was bored in class!
> View attachment 109336



this guy is alway's watching you


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 10, 2014)

I love seeing other people's tattoos!!! I don't have any turtle or tortoise ones but I have a shoulder one and a corset.... or as I lovingly call it, the world's biggest tramp stamp! 

The shoulder one has a black butterfly for my black dog and an orange butterfly for my orange dog. I am actually horribly allergic to sunflower seeds but my grandpa had huge fields of them when I was little and we always had a sunflower painting he did hanging in our house and the flower is based off that.

No real meaning behind the corset, I just love corsets and if I ever got the patience to learn to sew well would love to start making some of the designs I've been drawing for years.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 10, 2014)

Better picture of my shoulder one.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 10, 2014)

That's impressive!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 10, 2014)

I have fifteen tattoos . The first picture is on my forearm . The second picture is my wifes tatoo . The third picture is on my middle back .


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> View attachment 109341
> Better picture of my shoulder one.


that's really impressive 


mike taylor said:


> I have fifteen tattoos . The first picture is on my forearm . The second picture is my wifes tatoo . The third picture is on my middle back .


those are some nice tattoo's i plan on at least finishing my right arm into a sleeve


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 10, 2014)

here is a better angle of my forearm and here is my CFH shoulder tattoo cfh stands for cowboy from hell from my all time favorite band pantera the wizard is based off a tattoo my dad has it was done so i'll always have something with me to remind myself of him


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 10, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I have fifteen tattoos . The first picture is on my forearm . The second picture is my wifes tatoo . The third picture is on my middle back .


Two down... Thirteen to go!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2014)

Delilah1623 said:


> View attachment 109341
> Better picture of my shoulder one.



Very beautiful. I only have a silly turtle on my upper arm.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 10, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Very beautiful. I only have a silly turtle on my upper arm.


That's my plan, one on each shoulder, tribal design. Though to be honest, I belong to no tribe, so it will be a lie!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Very beautiful. I only have a silly turtle on my upper arm.


I'd love to see it!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 10, 2014)

dmmj said:


> That's my plan, one on each shoulder, tribal design. Though to be honest, I belong to no tribe, so it will be a lie!


Make sure it's what you really want and get a really, really good artist!! Nothing covers black but more black! My shoulder is actually a cover up of what was supposed to be a generic, small, girly tattoo with a quote and a dandelion.... I got a quote and what appears to be a close up of the influenza type A virus... you can still see the original a little but it is fading and getting less noticeable.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 10, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> here is a better angle of my forearm and here is my CFH shoulder tattoo cfh stands for cowboy from hell from my all time favorite band pantera the wizard is based off a tattoo my dad has it was done so i'll always have something with me to remind myself of him[/QUOTE
> Pantera....long live Dimebag Darrell!! They were a great band!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 10, 2014)

No, worries if I don't end up liking y design. I will get it changed to a bunch of black bears attacking a camp ground, at midnight.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry no love for tattoo's but do love torts


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 10, 2014)

dmmj said:


> No, worries if I don't end up liking y design. I will get it changed to a bunch of black bears attacking a camp ground, at midnight.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 10, 2014)

Delilah1623
Thank you for the "like" 
In the future I would like to get a Tatoo on my left shoulder of a pair of pancakes


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Delilah1623
> Thank you for the "like"
> In the future I would like to get a Tatoo on my left shoulder of a pair of pancakes



that would be a really cool tattoo


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 10, 2014)

Naturalman91 
Thank you for your "like "


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 10, 2014)

My 1 and only tattoo...well technically I also have some in my eyebrows but it's very subtle/ natural looking so no one can tell.. even I forget..

On my right wrist a purple fish with a Greek acronym.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 10, 2014)

A pancake tat? that's real dedication to a breakfast item.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 11, 2014)

Five in total. No pictures. They all meant something to me at the time. I got my first at 18. I got my last one at 42. Now, I forget that they are there. None of them are visible when I'm wearing regular clothes. Delilahs tats are particularly well done.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 11, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Very beautiful. I only have a silly turtle on my upper arm.



I have turtles too!


----------



## KTyne (Dec 11, 2014)

I have 5 tattoos so far.

Here is my newest.. I don't have a photo of it healed that I can find.




Here is my quarter sleeve in progress. This was taken just after a session so it's pretty bruised and such here. I love the ocean <3




My Ankh, since I've been fascinated with Egypt since I can remember.




Whale with headphones based on a painting by my fav artist.




Crappily done Cherry Blossoms, this was my first tattoo at 18 years old.


----------



## WaspWay (Jun 1, 2017)

I got this one on my back http://goosetattoo.com/cheshire-cat-tattoo/


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 1, 2017)

I do wish that @johnandjade would again show us his SHOW STOPPER of a tat.
My favorite of the forum.


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 2, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I do wish that @johnandjade would again show us his SHOW STOPPER of a tat.
> My favorite of the forum.




hee hee hee  , 


viewers of a nervous disposition should look away now


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2017)

Now THAT'S conviction!!
All other tats are wussy.


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 2, 2017)

off to the secret garden

woops, wrong thread lol


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Pearly (Jun 2, 2017)

johnandjade said:


> hee hee hee  ,
> 
> 
> viewers of a nervous disposition should look away now
> View attachment 209259


Omg!!!!omg!!!! Omg!!! LMBO!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2017)

He killed the thread?


----------



## counting (Jun 3, 2017)

I want to get something for my boys ( I have three sons). A compass or similar incorporated in I think, because my ancestors were fisherman, sailors, etc, and because I have had a few writing pieces published and one of them dedicated to my son's called them my true north. But I digress. I'll wait to get tattooed until I know I'm done having kids!

Love seeing everyone else's work!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2017)

It sounds like a good tattoo idea.
So many tats on people are of things that once meant something to us (me) and no longer do.
Tattoos last forever. Almost nothing else will.


----------



## counting (Jun 4, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sounds like a good tattoo idea.
> So many tats on people are of things that once meant something to us (me) and no longer do.
> Tattoos last forever. Almost nothing else will.


Thanks. I presume kids last forever, you know


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 4, 2017)

counting said:


> Thanks. I presume kids last forever, you know


No. You can get them to leave home eventually  We have something of a revolving door here at the moment the older, messy one moved out Thursday and the younger, hungry one moves back today.


----------



## counting (Jun 4, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> No. You can get them to leave home eventually  We have something of a revolving door here at the moment the older, messy one moved out Thursday and the younger, hungry one moves back today.



Hahaha!

I'm in the thick of it right now. 

3 year old(4 next month)
2 year old
6 month old

I'm looking forward to the teenage years when they eat me out of house and home.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 4, 2017)

counting said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I'm in the thick of it right now.
> 
> ...


Oh it starts before then with boys. Son is now 6'5" and aged 21 but he was eating his own bodyweight in food by the age of 10.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Oh it starts before then with boys. Son is now 6'5" and aged 21 but he was eating his own bodyweight in food by the age of 10.



I was amazed just after my last fledgling left the nest, that food in the fridge actually got moldy. When the kids lived at home I never had moldy food in the fridge.


----------



## counting (Jun 4, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Oh it starts before then with boys. Son is now 6'5" and aged 21 but he was eating his own bodyweight in food by the age of 10.


Nooooooo


----------



## Pearly (Jun 4, 2017)

No tats here, but I like to see pretty ones. I promised my 12yr old daughter that when she comes of age and wanting to do something crazy like get a piercing or a tattoo we make a "mother-daughter date" event out of it and I get one. No idea though what I would want to put on my body... I'm sure I come up with something clever or cute enough when time comes.... or... maybe by the time she grows up she changes her mind??.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 5, 2017)

counting said:


> Thanks. I presume kids last forever, you know


I have no children and step fathers are soon forgotten.


----------



## Link (Jun 5, 2017)

dmmj said:


> That's my plan, one on each shoulder, tribal design. Though to be honest, I belong to no tribe, so it will be a lie!


We could always start a tribe. We could call it the Terrapin Tribe


----------



## Big Charlie (Jun 6, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> No. You can get them to leave home eventually  We have something of a revolving door here at the moment the older, messy one moved out Thursday and the younger, hungry one moves back today.


Ours are all gone. I don't think any will move back home. They really don't want to live with us! My youngest is about to lose her job. We're still paying her rent, but not for much longer.


----------



## counting (Jun 7, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> Ours are all gone. I don't think any will move back home. They really don't want to live with us! My youngest is about to lose her job. We're still paying her rent, but not for much longer.



Gosh hard to imagine my house is going to be quiet someday. Right now I'm neck deep in diapers and laundry, toddler fights and (unidentified cause )sticky hands.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> Ours are all gone. I don't think any will move back home. They really don't want to live with us! My youngest is about to lose her job. We're still paying her rent, but not for much longer.


I laugh because I can identify with every bit of this topic. My oldest lives across the street, after several years of drama and ex's. My middle one just graduated college and moves back in next week. My youngest just finished high school and I'm about to sign him up for overseas work (just kidding) anywhere that wants him. Just to get him out of the house.  
We don't even want to discuss the financial support we still help with. phones, insurances, car payments.... it never ends.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2017)

My husband was pretty set in his ways, and his idea was once they moved out, they were on their own. We then offered no more monetary support.


----------



## sophiemaria20 (Oct 14, 2020)

Turtles are innocent, the turtle tattoo represents love, patience, and courage.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2020)

old thread


----------

